# FR: à / chez + entreprise



## nina9

Bonjour,

Je veux savoir quand on utilise 'chez' a la place de 'à'?

Merci d'avance

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. If you want to discuss the specific case of McDonald's, please do so in this other thread: FR: at/to McDonald's - chez / à / au McDo.


----------



## Benoît abroad

Bonjour nina,


Un peu plus de contexte nous aiderait sûrement, mais je peux déjà vous dire que "chez" est employé généralement quand on parle de personnes (chez mon frère, chez les Dupont, chez les Anglais, chez le boulanger), alors que "à" ferait plutôt référence à un lieu (à Paris, à la gare).

Les "purs linguistes" complèteront cet embryon de réponse.


----------



## janpol

En France, on corrige fréquemment les enfants qui disent "Je vais AU coiffeur" en leur faisant remarquer que l'on doit dire "Je vais CHEZ le coiffeur."
Je vais AU cinéma, AU supermarché, AU café, AU restaurant.
Je vais CHEZ Fauchon, CHEZ Bocuse...
Excuse-moi si je cite une boutique de luxe et un restaurant hors de prix : c'est pour les besoins de l'exemple...


----------



## nina9

Merci bcp,

le contexe ici est l'usage de 'chez' ou 'a' une entreprise


----------



## jipy

you would say :
"J'ai acheté mon avion *chez* Boeing"
"Je travaille *chez* Airbus"


----------



## azGlobetrotter

I was wondering about french prepositions used before proper names places (such as shop or restaurant names). For example
If I say :
Le concert sera a Bonabale (name of a casino)", shall I use a or au?
If I say :
Nous allons manger au McDonald's (name of restaurant)", shall I use a or au?

Merci


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

à or chez are fine.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Generally speaking _au_ ou _à la_ ( if the place name is feminine : _Nous irons dîner à la Kasbah_ ) is used before proper names places :
_Le concert aura lieu au Bonabale_ ; _nous allons manger au McDonald's_. Such sentences imply that you and people you are speaking to are acquainted with these places. If not, you are more precise : _Le film passe au cinéma Rex_ ( instead of _au Rex_ if the cinema is known.

_Chez_ is used only if the place has got a surname or a first name as a sign , as for famous brand names ( _chez Langevin_ ) or even some shops or stores well-known in a city : _J'irai voir chez Devred_ ( To have  a look at the shirts they are currently selling ).

As to the preposition _à_ it is used on its own when a place is famous for its type of activity : _Il va régulièrement à Rotschild_ , i.e à l'hôpital Rotschild ;_ il prend son train à Montparnasse_, i.e à la gare Montparnasse. It's generally the same for supermarkets :_ à Carrefour_ , _à Auchan,_ but also _chez Auchan_ , probably because French avoids the hiatus ( à + a ) . As I've already said, _chez _is also preferred if the supermarket name is the incorporator(s) of the society's surname or first name as the stores_ Leclerc_ : _Nous faisons toujours nos courses chez Leclerc.

Nous irons chez MacDo _can also be heard, because of the ambiguous nature of this name , brand or surname ?


----------



## patyl

I would like to revive this thread.  Today, I read from two different sources _chez Disneyland_ and _chez BNP Paribas_.  None of them are names of people, nor can they be explained by a hiatus.  Why is _chez _used?


----------



## Maître Capello

When talking about companies, we typically use _chez_ because they are legal *persons*. I would therefore say _*chez* Disneyland_ to talk about it as a *company* (or about its directors). But if talking about the amusement park itself, hence about the *place*, you should say _*à* Disneyland_.


----------



## patyl

I see!  This is one of those subtleties that teachers normally don't mention in class.  Just to make foreigners like me get more confused, in a HOP! ad, I read the following:
_On vous invite à notre surprise party chez Disneyland®Paris !_
and
_jouez et tentez de gagner de nombreux cadeaux dont un séjour exceptionnel à Disneyland®Paris
_
Thanks MC!


----------



## Maître Capello

patyl said:


> _On vous invite à notre surprise party chez Disneyland®Paris !_


That one is odd; I'd have said _*à* Disneyland_…


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Pour rester dans les grandes chaînes de distribution , comment dites-vous (ou pourriez-vous dire)_ je vais à Leclerc ou chez L._ ? Il me semble que la seconde solution s'impose. _A ou chez Auchan_ ?  Le choix me paraît dépendre du classement du nom dans la catégorie nom commun (à) ou nom propre (chez) , mais dans un certain nombre de cas, ce choix est en partie subjectif, en partie dû à l'environnemnt ( media, usage local )


----------



## jekoh

"_S'impose_", n'exagérons rien, Leclerc étant un nom de personne, _chez_ s'utilise plus facilement que pour d'autres marques, mais _à Leclerc_ ou _au Leclerc_ peuvent s'entendre aussi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir aussi les discussions suivantes sur le forum Français Seulement :
chez / à + établissement commercial, magasin
travailler à / dans / pour / chez + entreprise ou personne - préposition


----------

